# Tarina Tarantino



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 20, 2010)

Have you guys heard about Tarina at Sephora? Here's a link:

TARINA TARANTINO at Sephora

The packaging is a tad 5 year old but I really wanna try Black Butterfly and Brooch eyeshadows! If anyone gets some of it post here! Tell me your thoughts!


----------



## kymym92 (Jan 20, 2010)

I personally love it! Tarina is my go to for jewelry.  Everything she does is over the top, and that's how i feel about the makeup.  But in a good way.  lol  It seemed she took a lot of time to put this collection together and the eyeshadows look gorgeous.  The MUA at my sehpora said they would probably get it in stores about March!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 20, 2010)

Is that the girl with the bright pink hair? Shes beautiful


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 20, 2010)

lovee her jewelry! these look cute, i may get a lipgloss or somethin


----------



## thezander (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm glad someone made a thread for this. If I can afford it, I'm planning on getting several things from the collection, so if I do I'll pop in here again.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 22, 2010)

I plan to buy some glosses when it debuts at Sephora, I want to see them in person.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 22, 2010)

I got the email from Sephora with the news that she is launching a cosmetics line.  Will be interested to see things in person.


----------



## Shanti (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope this stuff is available in Canada.
Once I get a job, I'd loooove to try her stuff out. Also want to save up for her jewelry too... lol. I saw her makeup on her site and thought it'd be really pricey like her jewelry but I'm glad it's reasonable.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 24, 2010)

Someone at a Sephora store said March! Why is it on the website so early?? =(


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 24, 2010)

^They released it early online for the Early Access for Beauty Insiders only and if you are one, you can purchase them early before it hits stores.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_^They released it early online for the Early Access for Beauty Insiders only and if you are one, you can purchase them early before it hits stores._

 
 I have a beauty insider card, but still says unavailable. =( My card was free, maybe theres a premium card or something?


----------



## thezander (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I have a beauty insider card, but still says unavailable. =( My card was free, maybe theres a premium card or something?_

 
From what I can tell, the only product available now for VIBs is the "Pearl Primer". Everything else still says "coming soon".


----------



## kyuubified (Jan 26, 2010)

I think the packaging comes off as really tacky; I had higher hopes for Tarina (because I think her jewelry is FAB). 

As for the products themselves, nothing really stands out to me at the moment, though I'd probably have to see them for myself in store to make up my mind.


----------



## Allybcd (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm excited.  I love love love love LOVE her jewelry, and I can't wait to try the makeup.


----------



## thezander (Feb 8, 2010)

Saw this on Twitter:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=352RSZC3SEA

The narration at the end reminds me of Daria's voice, lol


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 9, 2010)

hmmm interesting! i'll buy a few things but i hope i won't be disappointed!


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 9, 2010)

I love her hello kitty jewelry so much, at first glance the makeup packaging looks kinda kiddie/tacky, but thats so her style! Did you guys see the kapinki brush? lol thats the cutest brush name ever! The fuschia brush set looks so pretty too, I wonder if they'll be comparable quality to MAC brushes!


----------



## ilexica (Feb 9, 2010)

I love the jewellery and I love the product packaging, especially the glosses. I'd love to try them out, but we don't have Sephora in the UK


----------



## TheBigO (Feb 9, 2010)

*I always loved her jewelry*


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I have a beauty insider card, but still says unavailable. =( My card was free, maybe theres a premium card or something?_

 
That's weird. Do you use your card online? Maybe you need a profile on the site?


----------



## fingie (Feb 12, 2010)

I got my Sephora catalog thing in the mail the other day and was intrigued by a pink lippie the model was supposedly wearing but they don't tell u what the damn name of the lippie was. Ugh.  Maybe when I have more time I will do some investigating to try n figure it out... I wish I had a Sephora that was closer so I could see her products in person first, though.


----------



## thezander (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_I got my Sephora catalog thing in the mail the other day and was intrigued by a pink lippie the model was supposedly wearing but they don't tell u what the damn name of the lippie was. Ugh.  Maybe when I have more time I will do some investigating to try n figure it out... I wish I had a Sephora that was closer so I could see her products in person first, though._

 
Check out the Tarina section of Sephora's site. They have 4 "looks" in the "Get the Look" section, I bet the promo photo is one of those.


----------



## thezander (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks like most of the stuff is live on the sephora website now.


----------



## mirauk (Feb 13, 2010)

oh how do i miss Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sucks that it isn't in the uk...


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 13, 2010)

When did a bunch of crystals glued on plastic entitle the ingredients of the actual products to go unlisted?

I don't get the hype. At all. The idea is it's supposed to be makeup as an accessory, but really, if the name were not on the package, most people would look at you like you've grown a second head when you pull it out of your purse, because it looks rather childish and tacky. Pink and crystals can be done in a fabulous-looking way, but this reminds me more of a 13-year-old who puts stick-on jewels all over her first cell phone.


----------



## fingie (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thezander* 

 
_Check out the Tarina section of Sephora's site. They have 4 "looks" in the "Get the Look" section, I bet the promo photo is one of those._

 
Thanks! I didn't see the option to change the look it showed you but I found it


----------



## Babylard (Feb 14, 2010)

i was also wondering what the lippie on that hot pink headed lady with the tiara thingy was wearing D:


----------



## thezander (Feb 20, 2010)

TARINATARINAT - Get ready to sparkle! Avail @sephora beverly... 

^ link to a picture of the TT gondola at sephora


----------



## BadBadGirl (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_When did a bunch of crystals glued on plastic entitle the ingredients of the actual products to go unlisted?

I don't get the hype. At all. The idea is it's supposed to be makeup as an accessory, but really, if the name were not on the package, most people would look at you like you've grown a second head when you pull it out of your purse, because it looks rather childish and tacky. Pink and crystals can be done in a fabulous-looking way, but this reminds me more of a 13-year-old who puts stick-on jewels all over her first cell phone._

 
In some people's eyes, they look at crystals as tacky and over the top. For other people it isn't that way. Most people who have stepped into a Swarovski store in any upscale mall wouldn't call that. 

If a stranger is going to judge me negatively because I have a sparkly pink makeup compact I wouldn't worry about what someone like that thinks. Makeup packaging is for fun, it is not an extension of me or anyone else.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The eyeliner has been getting good reviews- I can't wait to see them in person. Anyone know if it's out at Sephora Times Square yet?


----------



## BadBadGirl (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_i was also wondering what the lippie on that hot pink headed lady with the tiara thingy was wearing D:_

 
That is a cool color, I didn't even notice it because I was distracted by her hair and eye makeup. Hopefully it is true to life.


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_In some people's eyes, they look at crystals as tacky and over the top. For other people it isn't that way. Most people who have stepped into a Swarovski store in any upscale mall wouldn't call that._

 
On that note, I live insanely close to the Mall of America, which does, in fact, have a Swarovski store. I also wear Swarovski crystal bead bracelets that I make.

I still think the packaging is tacky, though.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 27, 2010)

So they launched Tarina Tarantino at my local Sephora today! But they closed it due to weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could even see the unit from the window. I want to touch ittttttttttttttttt I wanted to cry!!


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 27, 2010)

i saw the eyeliners at my sephora the other day.. they definitely live up to the hype!  the staying power is much better than urban decay's 24/7 liners.  i had to SCRUB with the cotton pad & makeup remover in the store to get it off.. and even then you could still faintly see them.  great colors, too.. UD was sold out of covet so i got tarina's spark of envy liner.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 27, 2010)

i set up the gondola for tarina the other day. i must say i was impressed, and i expected it to be total crap. the shadows are uber pigmented (5% more than mufe shadows apparently). the blushes and a dollskin powder are so soft and velvelty feeling. Beware the powder foundation runs a bit yellow. The pearl primer is DELISH! i want it soooo bad! The lipsticks loook like they might be a touch sheer, but are very conditioning. I havent played with the whole line, but i was very suprised with the high quality of the prodcuts. 

i still hate the packaging. i think it looks cheap as hell, even  though all the crystals are hand laid.


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm actually waiting to see what Grey of Gothique says - she was invited by her local Sephora to come in for a swatchfest at the store with employees, but her initial review of what she bought amounted to "I'm disappointed, this stuff is poor quality."


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 27, 2010)

really? i thought thats what my reaction would be... but i was impressed.
granted, i only swatched on my hand.
All the powders are uber soft


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 27, 2010)

She picked one of the eyeshadows and one of the lippies for her initial purchase, and found fault with both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tarina Taratino Cosmetics  Gothique


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 1, 2010)

Verdict is in, and Grey's sticking by her original assessment. According to her, almost everything she tried out with the employee was disappointing.

Tarina Tarantino Follow Up  Gothique


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 1, 2010)

well. i wouldnt say everything was dissapointing. I don't like the lip products at all, but the shadows are fairly nice, and i really like the primer!!
one of the girls was raving about the mascara


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Mar 1, 2010)

I never thought something like this was up my alley, but I want quite a bit from her collection...maybe save up for it.

I really liked her pressed powders and cheek colors. I wish I had found out about her peridot pressed powder before I bought the green powder I have. It neutralizes redness, but I use such products for combatting that orangey coral that happens when I put some foundations on.

The pencils were good, but nothing I can't live without. I liked her eyeshadows as well (kind of reminds me of the shape of the packaging for Urban Decay Deluxe shadows), but no colors I couldn't find for cheaper elsewhere.

Her lip glosses and lipsticks were cute and non-sticky.

I really wish I could afford all of the stuff haha.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_well. i wouldnt say everything was dissapointing._

 
That's why I said "According to her, _almost everything she tried out with the employee_ was disappointing."


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw it yesterday! I am suprised, the little compacts look so much better in my opinion! I'm not really feeling the drawn bow on some of the products, and hate how the lipsticks and glosses look though.

I got a sample of the Primer, can't wait to try it! Maybe I'll get a shadow sometime too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Much cuter than expected, and the products themselves seemed alot better than I expected too!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_That's why I said "According to her, almost everything she tried out with the employee was disappointing." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
don't worry, i know it was her opinion that you were reiterating! 

who is this girl btw?


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_don't worry, i know it was her opinion that you were reiterating! 

who is this girl btw?_

 
I think she's one of the more well-known familiar-with-indie-makeup beauty bloggers, biggest claim to fame probably being that her honest review of Lime Crime lipsticks resulted in huge BS legal threats from Doe Deere/Xenia.


----------



## LionQueen (Mar 8, 2010)

I picked up Trinket eyeshadow, which is sort of a soft matte gray with some sparkle, because I love gray eyeshadow and nice light grays are hard to find - there are a million charcoal grays, but a nice soft cloud gray?  Not easy to find.  Sadly, I'm somewhat disappointed, and doubt I'll purchase again.  It looks lovely in the pan, and  on the lid at first (I used UDPP as a base), but the sparkles dont show up very well at all, and the color itself seems to sort of fade off - I could see my lid color through it, even though I tried to pack it on.. it was really strange.  That's not the worst part though - my eye watered a little and a bit of the wetness got on my lid - and the shadow color immediately got twice as dark!  I had to try to wipe it off with a makeup wipe and reapply, and of course it never looked quite the same.  I experimented a bit, and happened again - any wetness turns Trinket into a really dark gray, which.... really sucks.  One eye was fine, but the other  eye, because it watered just a little, ended up with a few dark gray bits on the lid, where the shadow had gotten wet.  I only have a couple other shadows that do this, and I never reach for them.  I mean, they're your EYES - there's a possibility they're going to water a little. How can I wear an eyeshadow that's going to turn color the minute it gets damp?

It's a shame, cos the color itself is nice, it's a color I dont have anything close to a dupe of, but the formula needs work :/


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 8, 2010)

i only brought her cream eyeshadow, the purple one, and i have to say that for the price it's 19 but you get more than a paint pot. it doesnt crease, and it's totally buildable without smudging the previous layer, given that you applied a primer first.

i will definitely be trying out her eyeshadows next, or maybe lips.


----------



## Jaim (Mar 9, 2010)

I like the products a lot. The shadows work best when you really press them onto the skin, rather than swiping them. They can be a bit tricky because a lot of them are almost a matte formulation, but with glittery particles in them. I find the products grow on me more and more every time I look at them! The Pearlglow primer is amazing if you like a radiant glow to your skin!


----------



## MACPixie (Mar 9, 2010)

I was really impressed with this stuff! I only picked up a blush in Parasol and got a sample of the primer but I fell in love with the blushes and liners. Also the glitter spray stuff with the vintage looking perfume pump is GORGEOUS (but $51 CAD), I just don't wear glitter. The eyeshadows were really pretty and nicely pigmented, nothing too unique but pretty. Really liked the cream shadows too. Will definitely be buying more!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 9, 2010)

They were setting this up yesterday when I went to my local Sephora. Maybe I will look at this again on Friday.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 10, 2010)

I checked out the line and it's not bad. The eyeshadows' texture is pigmented but powdery kind of like NARS but not as powdery. Not really my favorite texture for eyeshadow. I like the packaging! I saw the cream shadows and I think you get a lot for $19. Then there's the primer and I bet anyone would look radiant and gorgeous with it on! The product I fell in love with was the pure shimmer and the glitter that comes out of the atomizer. I love glitter so I was at awe! I didn't get anything though because I'm trying to save my monies


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 10, 2010)

i saw this and wasnt impressed, cheap is what came to mind..


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_i was also wondering what the lippie on that hot pink headed lady with the tiara thingy was wearing D:_

 
It does tell you the name of the color is Pom Pom, but they changed the saturation in the picture so much that its not true to life. You're better off using Showroom lipstick with My Pretty gloss over top of it to get that color.


Also, I like the primer a lot. I have to fake a glow so thats the kind of primer I need. I've been able to match up almost every color of hers to Urban Decay though so I was a little miffed about that. The liners do hold up pretty well, but in order from best to last goes. 1. Make Up Forever 2. Tarina Tarantino 3. Urban Decay


----------



## glowingface (Mar 23, 2010)

is there a swatch thread for this brand? I have some swatches and would like to post them in the appropriate thread..


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Mar 23, 2010)

I love the primer but have not tried anything else since I have an overload of makeup.  Most new lines are coming out with colors I have already so no need to buy the same color in another brand.  The cream shadows are nice though...


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glowingface* 

 
_is there a swatch thread for this brand? I have some swatches and would like to post them in the appropriate thread.._

 
I don't think there is a thread yet so you could post them here. The mods will probably make a TT swatch thread after there are several swatch pics to put together


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 25, 2010)

i took these pics a while back but currently i only own the purple cream shadow.


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw man, I'm wary about trying this brand. The packaging really turns me off. Looks like toy makeup... especially the products coming out soon.


----------



## hil34 (Apr 6, 2010)

I got the pink eyeliner and it's really nice for brightening your eyes in the inner corner. Really creamy too!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 10, 2010)

I got the set of brushes and guys, they are amazing! The big blush brush is sooo soft and perfect. It doesn't hurt that the handles are pink either. Totally worth it.


----------



## nebbish (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree with those who've said the packaging looks cheap. I mean, I've seen her jewelry designs and I think she could've done a much better job.
I haven't seen the line at my Sephora [but then again, I didn't really spend a lot of time looking last time I was in -- Just at Toki Doki XD] but I'm anxious to check out the colors just cos they look nice.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 5, 2010)

i Just ordered a trio of her nail polishes that a saw on QVC.  supposedly they provide opaque coverage in one coat.... the colors were GORGEOUS.  I'll report back on the quality.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 7, 2010)

I like the Tarina Tarantino makeup! Of course the packaging and design is super super cute and girly but I like the quality of the products too. I looked at the cream shadows and the texture is awesome. There is so much product in there for the price and it glides on the skin real well. Better than MAC paint pots in my opinion. 

I have one of her shadows, because the other shades look like something I already have or don't interest me, and I really like it! I like her shadows that have shimmer in them. Super pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They are powdery and they remind me of NARS kind of but I don't mind because it looks fine when I use it.

I also have the primer which I actually use as a highlighter since it's so luminizing. Looks gorgeous and isn't too thick to apply like the Smashbox artificial lights.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 7, 2010)

I love the packaging.  I have the gray eyeshadow called Chain.  It's very pretty.


----------



## MsHaight (Sep 7, 2010)

I have been avoiding looking at this collection until now because I knew for sure I would want everything,.....and I was right! Ugh time to save!


----------



## thezander (Sep 7, 2010)

I haven't been able to get much TT, but I do have the mascara, and I really like it. I previously used Benefit mascara but will probably switch permanently.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 20, 2010)

Finally!  A photo of my new TT polishes:






L-R: Empire, Meteor Night, Starchild
on my nails: 2 coats of empire sandwiched between a BC &TC. 4 days and still going, though if you look close you can see it wearing away a bit on the tips. This is normal for me b/c of all they typing I do at work!

GORG!~


----------



## Meisje (Sep 20, 2010)

I checked out the line again while at Sephora a couple weeks ago. Nothing had really caught my eye the first time I looked, although I thought the packaging was cute... but this time I noticed the new products.

Sephora: TARINA TARANTINO Tokyo Hardcore Fashion Collection: Eyeshadow

The Tokyo Hardcore eyeshadow (bright, beautiful green that is full of finely milled glitter) is GORGEOUS. It's rather unique. I am actually curious how similar it is to Fyrinnae Velociraptor, which is the only other shadow I can think of that reminds me of it.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Now that Sephora is no longer carrying this brand, where in Canada (especially Toronto) can you find it? The shipping on the brand website is quite high. Thanks!


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 29, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Now that Sephora is no longer carrying this brand, where in Canada (especially Toronto) can you find it? The shipping on the brand website is quite high. Thanks!


  I am pretty sure it is not sold anywhere except Tarina Tarantino's website, and occasionally on hautelook.com, no stores carry it.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 13, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Now that Sephora is no longer carrying this brand, where in Canada (especially Toronto) can you find it? The shipping on the brand website is quite high. Thanks!


Ive only purchased it on hautelook. theyre shipping / import fees is kinda steep though, So youre basically paying full price.. vs the sale price..which kinda balances it out guess.. shipping from hautelook takes forever though.


----------

